# Earthborn Holistic



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Just saw this brand and looked through the ingredients. Wondering if this is from those small family companies like Fromm or under any of those big companies like diamond? 

What do you guys think of this brand?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never used it but have heard that one variety has a super high ash level ( in the 12 range if I remember right ). I definitely wouldn't use a food that high in ash.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I have fed all the formulas. It is a good solid company. Made by Midwestern Pet, also the makers of Pro Pac and sportmix. 
The Primitive Natural does have 12% ash so my girls only ate one bag of that. 
Earthborn is one on my list of foods and companies that I will still stand behind. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! How do I know whether a particular food has a high level of ash? Any website to check on that?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Luccagr said:


> Thanks! How do I know whether a particular food has a high level of ash? Any website to check on that?


I can post the email from them. It is not on their website. If it was it would be in the G/A.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Ash for Primitive Natural is 12%, Great Plains Feast is 9.8%, Coastal CAtch is 7.5%, Adult Vantage is 6.7%, Ocean Fusion is 8.8%, Small Breed is 8% and Puppy Vantage is 8.1%.
Meadow Feast is 9.1%.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently switched to EB Meadow Feast and while Zane's poop was great he got sleepies in his eyes which he's never had before and his coat is very dry and hard to the touch? Some of their formulas are high in ash but a lot of people say positive things about their formulas and they've never had any recalls.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> I recently switched to EB Meadow Feast and while Zane's poop was great he got sleepies in his eyes which he's never had before and his coat is very dry and hard to the touch? Some of their formulas are high in ash but a lot of people say positive things about their formulas and they've never had any recalls.


The coat issues could be the use of canola oil instead of a fish oil or fat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> The coat issues could be the use of canola oil instead of a fish oil or fat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Could be. Before EB I fed TOTW High Prairie puppy and it too had canola but it was a little further down the list of ingredients. TOTW also had salmon oil but it was much further down the list.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Could be. Before EB I fed TOTW High Prairie puppy and it too had canola but it was a little further down the list of ingredients. TOTW also had salmon oil but it was much further down the list.


 you could add a salmon oil or coconut oil. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have been feeding Earthborn for over a year and coats are beautiful, energy is good, and no issues whatsoever. My boy can be picky but I keep a 5 lb bag of Solid Gold Chicken or another Earthborn variety in the cupboard for times like that  which are few and far between. He also gets daily coconut oil or salmon oil, alternated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The only Earthborn grain free formula I'd recommend is the Coastal Catch. It has a reasonable ash level of 7.5% and I think the seafood base helps counteract the canola oil. My dogs both did pretty well on it; but the Meadow Feast caused dry coat and skin. I think they rely on pea protein a little heavily, but the company has never had a recall and the food is better than a lot of what is available.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

MyBentley said:


> but the Meadow Feast caused dry coat and skin.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca is still doing great on Fromm which I've shipped like 7 big bags over when I relocated to Singapore. Coat is super good and glossy. Poop solid too. But by the end of the year they will run out and I have to start sourcing around again. What a pain to start the food sourcing again.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Your sig pics takes up my whole screen. :


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It's definately a food I'd stand behind, it does have a high ash content, I thought it was 11, but that's because of the high meat and bone content. As long as its under 13% I wouldn't be too worried, it's certainly a good food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

